# Philex AV Sender? Will it work with Tivo



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi does anyone know whether this AV Sender works with Tivo?

Philex 27991R 

I like it cos it's small and costs £39.99 at Robert Dyas


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

One word of warning abou these, they use the same frequencies as WiFi.

I am OK where I live as I have had my video sender since before everyone had WiFi networks (early 2001) and as other WiFi users soon discover they get rubbish WiFi reception if they try using "my frequency" so all the WiFi networks around me (6 off last count) are not on "my band" (in channels 6 - 11 only). When I first got WiFi (Feb 2002) I cycled around my estate with my Wifes portable running Air-Snort ? on my back and found no other WiFi networks...tried again must be late 2005 odd and found 43 networks most called Lynksys or NetGear !!!!

As for my brother who lives in London he has bought 3 of these wireless video senders 1 from Argo 2 from car boot sales and all suffer intermittant white stripes due to WiFi, regardless of what sender channel he uses. He has 12 WiFi networks visible from his house across all frequencuies.


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

So are you saying the house wifi will upset the av sender?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

You should be able to avoid your own Wi-Fi channel by setting the Video sender to the lowest of its four frequencies, and the Wi-Fi to the highest of its 13 frequencies. However, that assumes that you can steer clear of your neighbours' frequencies. Also, if either you or one of your neighbours uses one of the super-WiFi speeds, that will bind several of the 13 frequencies together, and is probably fixed in the centre of the available range. Bluetooth will cause far worse interference than Wi-Fi, especially since the actual frequency within the 2.4GHz band cannot be set.

I now consider video senders use of the 2.4Ghz band to be a lost cause, and the digital (buffered) network mechanism that is used between Windows MCE computers and XBox 360 extenders to be the only practical solution. One can only hope that manufacturers will bring out standalone WiFi-networked replacements for video senders; albeit at a somewhat higher cost. Since the required buffering will inevitably add in a slight delay, that might make infra-red control of remote devices appear a bit slow.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

iankb said:


> I now consider video senders use of the 2.4Ghz band to be a lost cause, and the digital (buffered) network mechanism that is used between Windows MCE computers and XBox 360 extenders to be the only practical solution. One can only hope that manufacturers will bring out standalone WiFi-networked replacements for video senders; albeit at a somewhat higher cost. Since the required buffering will inevitably add in a slight delay, that might make infra-red control of remote devices appear a bit slow.


Unless, as I said, you got there first with your video sender and have been blocking some of the wireless channels, just did a scan at home and found Wireless networks on 6, 7, 11 & 12. My neighbour when he moved in last year wondered why he got such poor transfer rates at lower channels. It was me 

I am considering going the video over cat 5 route as a mate of mine has just done that at his house for his Sky box and DVD player. He got a cat 5 cable up corner of lounge in a wife friendly way, into fitted cupboard upstairs and up the wall in there, across loft and down other corner of room to receiver at back of TV. Cost a lot of money but works 100% interference free.


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

would i just do better using a long scart lead?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

flotzie said:


> would i just do better using a long scart lead?


Nope. You will start running into signal integrity issues with SCART leads much above 5m. 10M are available but at a serious cost (Lektropaks do a 10m for £41) and then you have got to route/plumb in such a monster cable.

My mate went for the Cat5 solution as good for 100m (??), was also doing other network cable installation but most importantly was wife friendly !!


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

would this lead be okay?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

flotzie said:


> would this lead be okay?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget


No idea, but at lengths over say a couple of meters cable quality does start to make itself known. At that price it might be worth a try it and see.

One tip, with long SCARTs remove pins 19 (Video out) and sometimes pins 2 &3 (audio out) at the far end (TV) as these signals can couple into the video signal and cause ghosted pictures and background noise on audio. I have to do this with my cheapy Maplin SCART leads years ago. Or just buy long "one way" SCART leads, which a quick Google reveals nobody making them any more ???


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats a good tip, I had to cut that pin a while back to solve a ghosting problem with my dvd/VCR combi - that was _after _ trying various horribly expensive leads...


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Ian_m said:


> No idea, but at lengths over say a couple of meters cable quality does start to make itself known. At that price it might be worth a try it and see.
> 
> One tip, with long SCARTs remove pins 19 (Video out) and sometimes pins 2 &3 (audio out) at the far end (TV) as these signals can couple into the video signal and cause ghosted pictures and background noise on audio. I have to do this with my cheapy Maplin SCART leads years ago. Or just buy long "one way" SCART leads, which a quick Google reveals nobody making them any more ???


I got the lead but get a slight humming noise. I'll give your suggestion a try.


----------

